# Précision Pendulum clock kit Mechanica M1 from Erwin Sattler in Munich...



## Physikus (Oct 26, 2010)

Hallo Everybody!
I have one Question: Does someone know the précision Pendulum clock kit Mechanica M1 from Erwin Sattler in Munich? Or the clock kit Mechanica M2?
Here you can find something about it: Klick! Much fun while surfing!..


----------



## radger (Nov 18, 2007)

Physikus said:


> Hallo Everybody!
> I have one Question: Does someone know the précision Pendulum clock kit Mechanica M1 from Erwin Sattler in Munich? Or the clock kit Mechanica M2?
> Here you can find something about it: Klick! Much fun while surfing!..


I've dreamed of owning a precision regulator with dead beat escapement
and was amazed to see that you could buy a kit.
The clock, fitted with optional upgrades and regulator dial looks superb and I've
no doubt it will perform with exquisite precision.

I was so excited when I saw this and my brain was racing ten to the dozen
trying to work out how I could obtain the kit with all the upgrades.... then it 
dawned on me that I would have to sell my house and live in a shed.:-(


----------

